# Front end collision, 2005 GTO



## monster23 (May 16, 2011)

Idiot ran a red light and caught my front with their tire. Causing a lot of damage to my front end. I was wondering if it is fixable? I love my car and haven't even had it for half a year. I think the frame might be bent, but not for sure. I haven't opened the hood as I am waiting for the insurance. . . what do you guys think?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I've seen less totaled. It costs so much for parts. Good luck.


----------



## monster23 (May 16, 2011)

If it is totaled what do you think I'll get for it? It had 68k miles and nothing was wrong with it at all. I've read that they go by the prices of similar cars being sold, that are around where you live.


----------



## pontiac_boy (Jul 9, 2011)

My guess is they will want to total it and cut you a check for around 12 to 15 If you have the ability buy it back and fix this sucker. Hate to see these cars all going for parts. Either way it good that your ok and hope everything works out for you.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Caught your front with their tire and did all that?? Theres more to your story isn't there?


----------



## bvqsmgto (Jul 15, 2011)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Caught your front with their tire and did all that?? Theres more to your story isn't there?


Maybe it was one of these:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

bvqsmgto said:


> Maybe it was one of these:


take no prisoners.


----------



## dev1360 (Jun 8, 2011)

[email protected] the hood scoop on the coboalt.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

dev1360 said:


> [email protected] the hood scoop on the coboalt.


Looks like a G5.....


----------



## billyjack2 (Oct 21, 2011)

Id say it is totaled man... Would probably need a new front clip, and it would maybe be feesable if nothing was tweaked from there back. As Svede said, Im pretty sure it will be totaled. However, if you are good with doing work yourself you might could buy it back and buy most of the parts for the check insurance gives you.


----------



## monster23 (May 16, 2011)

It was a Jeep wrangler I think. . . It left the scene with a scratch on the rear side skirt and broke the center cap on the wheel. . . I wasn't even going 10mph. =( The only thing I am really worried about is if the frame is bent, which it looks like it is. . Its also snapped off in the front.


----------



## mf-dif (Jul 28, 2011)

Sucks...probably going to be totalled out. If not well that's what insurance is for pending you have comprehensive.


----------



## monster23 (May 16, 2011)

Well insurance totaled the vehicle. but im going to fix it. So if anyone knows where I can find parts, or has any for sale please let me know!


----------

